# LGB Mac Rail Truck Turned into Small Crane



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have always been a fan of the little LGB Mac rail truck, but wow them little boogers are quite pricey.
I was at a local train show, a vendor had one for 35 bucks, I did not even care if it ran, for that price I will do something with it. But PTL it ran like a brand new one. It is fun to have it run around our train trailer, but just a little plain, so I want to turn it into a small crane truck. So I just started not knowing for sure where it was going to finish. I sometimes work best by the seat of my pants.
My railroad is a very underfunded railroad, that usually operates off 2nd or 3rd handed equipment.
I really enjoy making old looking rolling stock. 
First picture is a picture from the Mac truck advertisement.







[/url]Mac Rail truck by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

So I drew up a small crane in CAD to be cut from a laser, It is cut out of 1/16" acrylic, I notch and Tab the crane to create a strong joints. The hand winch does turn, making it much easier to get the string/cable tight looking. The crane turns a full 360 degrees, with a handle fastened to another gear, making it look like the gear turns the crane. 







[/url]IMG_5765[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]








[/url]IMG_5793[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

I spray paint black, and then mist it with Krylon Red Primer, then using a Qtip and using a paint thinner in the tip, and then swab it over the crane, that mixes the black with the rust, creating streaks just like rust actually performs.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice crane Dennis. Are you going to put outriggers on the rear of the truck frame?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*The overcab Storage*

I wanted to make an overcab Rack, for storage and to off set the needed counter weight for lifting weight. I wanted a water tank also in the front for extra weight. I used a small plastic pipe, and covered with wooden strips.








[/url]IMG_5776[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

Looking straight on, Glueing a large beam on the trucks bumper, then placing two post to the overcab storage. Then I cut out some tee straps using nut and washer castings, placing over the joint. 








[/url]IMG_5777[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]








[/url]IMG_5779[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking good, Dennis. I am enjoying seeing the steps you took to make the end product

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

[/url]IMG_5869[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]
The water tank covered with wooden slats and a water tank casting installed on the top, from Ozark Minitures








[/url]IMG_5798[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]








[/url]IMG_5804[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

Wanted to make storage shelves on the sides to haul cables and clevises, and jacks








[/url]IMG_5879[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]








[/url]IMG_5876[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

Made a storage box on the cab over rack


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When I modified my rail truck, I drilled a hole (3mm) in the rear light and added a red led.
In the front I drilled small holes in the lights and used enamel transformer wire with 3mm white lights.
And like you I added the kadee coupler, but on mine I also added a chain and servo to do DCC remote uncoupling.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, that is very cool.

I found one at a train show for almost double what you paid. It works well, but I haven't even added a DCC decoder to it and it just sits on a shelf. What you made it into is outstanding!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's alright, Dennis... Yup, that's alright... Love what you did with it....

Bet it ended up costing a lot more than 35 bucks...


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words
Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it!! Makes it look a lot less toy-like IMHO. Very imaginative work as usual.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I wanted to load the box with misc Junk place a few things that could be used at different jobs, different pieces of lumber, chains, cables, gas can and a bucket. 







[/url]IMG_5871[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

I installed my LOGO for my railroad, Rabbit Mountain Railroad, I designed it i drew the rabbit in cad program.








[/url]IMG_5870[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

I installed Kadee coupler on the rear of the crane, and i wanted a short car that I could haul a very unusual load. I found this kit bashed rolling stock at a train show. 








[/url]IMG_5872[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]


----------

